# Staph infection at specified site?



## tag60 (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't find a code for staph infection at specified site. The one I find, A49.01, says of unspecified site. I may be going about the coding of this incorrectly. Help!

Provider describes area on forehead, just below hairline, where pt has a bump and crusted area.

Dx:  Staph infection of skin, A49.01


What is correct way to code this to reflect the site of infection as well as the type of infection?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd go with 

L08.89 - Other specified local infections of the skin and subcutaneous tissue
followed by 
B95.8 - Unspecified staphylococcus as the cause of diseases classified elsewhere


----------

